# Removing the center panel from a 2 horse bumper pull



## chelstucker (Jun 17, 2014)

We currently have an old 2 horse straight load bumper pull trailer. The Arabian gelding I just purchased had a pretty serious trailer accident/injury about 3 years ago. The seller has been working with him on loading and unloading and he's been doing fine with it, but they haven't actually driven anywhere with him trailered. It was recommended to haul him in a box stall trailer. Hubby and I have been discussing just removing the center panel from the trailer. The other option is, the seller offered to haul him to our new stable free of charge (it's a 45min - 1 hr drive). While I like the idea of them hauling him, I really need him to be comfortable in our trailer as we plan to do quite a bit of trail riding that will require short (<30 min) hauls. So, if it were your horse, what path would you take?


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

If he is comfortable loading and standing in the two horse without the divider while tied then I would feel comfortable, or if the two horse has doors that go all way to the top if he is not comfortable being tied and you want to leave him loose. Otherwise have the people who offered to trailer him in the stock trailer deliver him. You can always work on getting him used to your trailer once you get him home.

I really see no sense in having a difficult time trailering a horse if you don't have to. Once he is home and gets to know you and you him then it will be a lot less stressful. JMO


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

I've had horses That will load fine if I take the divider out, and are fine if I put it back once they're in. 


But like said above.. its fine if he ties in there fine. 
Or if the doors go top you could leave him loose.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I did this once with a gelding who despised trailering. It was a 2 horse straight load, and we removed the divider thinking it would make him more comfortable. About 1 hour 45 minutes into our 2 hour-ish haul we feel this HUGE jolt from the trailer and pull over on the next exit to a truck stop. Tucker had broken his halter and turned around. Since the steel butt bars connect to the center divider at the very end, we had taken them out along with the center divider. He had pushed on the back door so hard with his shoulder that he almost sprung the hinges and was inches away from being on the interstate. Luckily a fellow pony clubber was gassing up at the truck stop and we were able to load up with them (and got a ride home at the end of the week) while my mom took the trailer to get repaired.
If there is a safety feature which depends on the center divider, DO NOT COMPROMISE IT!

ETA: This horse also used his shoulder to break the latch on the little emergency escape door on the side, leading us to get a steel sliding bar welded in front of that door. Poor guy never had good luck with trailers. Before we got him he threw his head while being loaded and crakced his head open...evidently you could see into his sinus. The woman who bought him from me had a trailer accident where he ended up laying down under another horse. And his most recent owner had a trailer accident that ended with him losing almost all of his tail.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You said "older 2 horse straight load"....

My immediate thought....ramp load or step up?
Does this trailer have a center beam at the rear loading area of it or is it completely open and the divider swings right or left and "pin" in place by butt bars or chains???

If you are considering moving the divider but still have a center beam I don't know if it will help you very much. You still need to get him past that divider to close the trailer.

Unless you plan on tying him in that box....better close the top of that trailer or he could leave you while you drive down the road....bump and he is gone scrambled over the ramp/door.

Now.... if you have a center rear beam trailer and are considering cutting it...Don't!! 
It will ruin your trailer, period.
If your trailer also has butt bars/chains and you *don't* use them you also put at risk the trailer closures if the horse leans on the rear ramp or doors while traveling...increased risk.

Maybe having the horse delivered is not such a bad idea...he is more comfortable on that trailer and with these people....let him settle in and get to know you before making such demands of trust on a horse who is fearful and difficult...with just cause.
Pick your battles carefully...
You will have lots of time to teach him to load and trust you...a work in progress.
:wink:


----------



## lindsayrest (Feb 23, 2013)

I have a 2 horse straight load and I took out the center divider so my horse could ride how he wanted, since I only have him. Works great and is just like a stock with mangers, so your horse should be fine! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I would carefully check the floor in the front of the trailer if you are thinking of taking out the chest bars so the horse can step right to the front of the trailer. Sometimes the floor at the front is not as strong as it was never meant for horses to stand or walk on. I know of one horse that went through the boards at the very front of the trailer.


----------



## chelstucker (Jun 17, 2014)

The trailer we have is very similar to this one. We would leave everything at the front as is. Just remove the center divider between the "stalls". We would also be leaving the center beam between the doors.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing...


----------



## ahop (Feb 7, 2011)

Have been where you currently are with a hard to load horse. Horses do seem to be more comfortable with more room, but as some of the posters said above make sure you don't compromise the integrity of the trailer doing it. If I were you I would do one of two things.
1.) Trade that little trailer in for a roomier one - even an open stock would make your horse feel better. I look back when I was hauling 40 years ago and I wonder how we ever convinced our horses to get in those things:-(.
2.) I will be point blank honest here - there are too many good horses out there to have to deal with this problem. You really don't know if this horse will ever haul comfortably.
I finally got my horse to load and haul after a very long year and a half, but to be perfectly honest I could never relax while hauling that horse. I guess you could say I knew too much about her and what could happen... I sold her. Now my first question to anyone that has a horse I might be looking at "Does it load and haul?"
Just my honest opinion. I do wish you the best of luck with whatever you choose to do. Because I couldn't get comfortable doesn't mean you can't.


----------

